# ein großer, in einen schwarzen Anzug gekleideter Mann



## bearded

Hallo zusammen

Aus der deutschen Übersetzung eines japanischen Romans:
..._herein kam ein großer, in einen schwarzen Anzug gekleideter Mann..._

Ist dieser Satz ganz richtig oder sollte es heißen ''in eine*m *schwarzen Anzug..''?
Besteht denn ein Kasusunterschied zwischen
_er war in einem schwarzen Anzug gekleidet _(Dativ richtig, weil statisch?)
und
_er kleidete sich in einen schwarzen Anzug _(Akkusativ richtig, weil dynamisch?)
oder ist bei ''kleiden'' immer ein und derselbe Kasus zu verwenden?

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Ist dieser Satz ganz richtig oder sollte es heißen ''in eine*m *schwarzen Anzug..''?


Der Satz "Ein in eine*n* schwarzen Anzug gekleideter Mann" ist richtig.

Das Verb "(sich) kleiden in" steht immer + Akk.
Frag mich nicht, warum.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Frag mich nicht, warum.


Das Bild dahinter ist meinem Sprachgefühl nach, das man sich in die Kleidung _hinein_ begibt.

_Sich in eine_*m*_ schwarzen Anzug kleiden_, würde für mich bedeuten, dass man den Anzug bereits trägt und andere Kleidungsstücke darunter schiebt. Schwer vorzustellen.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Das Bild dahinter ist meinem Sprachgefühl nach, das man sich in die Kleidung _hinein_ begibt.


 Ich vermute, dass das bearded schon klar war, entsprechend dem zweiten Fall hier:


bearded said:


> Besteht denn ein Kasusunterschied zwischen
> _er war in einem schwarzen Anzug gekleidet _(Dativ richtig, weil statisch?)
> und
> _er kleidete sich in einen schwarzen Anzug _(Akkusativ richtig, weil dynamisch?)


 Ich kann beardeds Verwunderung durchaus nachvollziehen. Dass einige Verben beim Übergang vom Aktiv bzw. Vorgangspassiv ins Zustandspassiv stur auf ihrem Akkusativ bestehen, ist uns Nicht-Muttersprachlern nicht intuitiv nachvollziehbar:

in die elektronische Version eingearbeitet


bearded said:


> ist bei ''kleiden'' immer ein und derselbe Kasus zu verwenden?


 Sieht so aus, aller Logik zum Trotz.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Das Bild dahinter ist meinem Sprachgefühl nach, das man sich in die Kleidung _hinein_ begibt.


Ja, das gleiche Bild wie "(hinein)schlüpfen".


> schlüpfen
> 2.  ⟨in ein Kleidungsstück, in Schuhe schlüpfen⟩ ein Kleidungsstück, Schuhe schnell anziehen, überziehen
> sie schlüpfte in ihren Mantel, ihr Kleid, war in die Pantoffeln, Strümpfe geschlüpft





elroy said:


> Dass einige Verben beim Übergang vom Aktiv btw. Vorgangspassiv ins Zustandspassiv stur auf ihrem Akkusativ bestehen


"_ein großer, in einen schwarzen Anzug gekleideter Mann _ist kein "Zustandspassiv", < _gekleideter > _ist ein  Adjektiv.

Aber auch wenn das rein grammatikalisch der Fall wäre ("Er _ist_ in einen schwarzen Anzug _gekleidet_."), würde ich das nicht als_ Zustandspassiv _empfinden, sondern einfach nur als Zustand.



elroy said:


> nicht intuitiv nachvollziehbar


_Das _kann ich verstehen.


----------



## elroy

JClaudeK said:


> Aber auch wenn das rein grammatikalisch der Fall wäre ("Er _ist_ in einen schwarzen Anzug _gekleidet_."), würde ich das nicht als_ Zustandspassiv _empfinden, sondern einfach nur als Zustand.


 Das ist Zustandspassiv, genauso wie: 

Die Tür ist geöffnet.
Die Hausaufgabe ist gemacht.
Die Hemden sind gewaschen.


JClaudeK said:


> "_ein großer, in einen schwarzen Anzug gekleideter Mann _ist kein "Zustandspassiv", < _gekleideter > _ist ein Adjektiv.


 Ja, aber die Struktur leitet sich von einem
Zustandspassiv ab:

Der Mann ist in einen ... gekleidet. >>> der in einen ... gekleideter Mann

Genauso:

Die Tür ist geöffnet. >>> die geöffnete Tür 
Die Hausaufgabe ist gemacht. >>> die gemachte Hausaufgabe
Die Hemden sind gewaschen. >>> die gewaschenen Hemden


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> Das ist Zustandspassiv, genauso wie:
> Die Tür ist geöffnet.


Selbstverständlich.


JClaudeK said:


> würde ich das nicht als_ Zustandspassiv _*empfinden*


Betonung auf <empfinden>, ich habe nirgends behauptet, das sei kein_ Zustandspassiv._


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Ich vermute, dass das bearded schon klar war


So ist es.  



elroy said:


> aller Logik zum Trotz


In der Tat…. muss man sich damit abfinden, dass bei jeder Sprache unlogische Aspekte vorhanden sind.


----------



## elroy

@JClaudeK Ach so. Hätte ich niemals so verstanden.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _Sich in eine_*m*_ schwarzen Anzug kleiden_, würde für mich bedeuten, dass man den Anzug bereits trägt und andere Kleidungsstücke darunter schiebt.


Es geht hier aber nicht um ''sich kleiden'', sondern um ''gekleidet (sein)'', also Zustandspassiv.  Klingt für Dich auch ''ich bin in eine*m* schwarzen Anzug gekleidet'' falsch? Nicht, dass ich obige Erklärungen von Muttersprachlern (#2) bezweifeln/infrage stellen würde: ich stelle lediglich fest, dass Du als Beispiel ein Vorgangspassiv gewählt hast, also frage ich mich...


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> Das Bild dahinter ist meinem Sprachgefühl nach, das man sich in die Kleidung _hinein_ begibt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich vermute, dass das bearded schon klar war, entsprechend dem zweiten Fall hier:
Click to expand...

In Zusammenhang mit _in_ ... _hinein_ ist alles andere als Akkusativ schlicht undenkbar... Formal und semantisch.



bearded said:


> Zustandspassiv


Der Übergang von aktiv zu Passiv beeinflusst nur den Kasus direkten Objekts (Akkusativ -> Nominativ). Andere Objekte bleiben unbeeinflusst. Ob Vorgangs- oder Zustandspassiv macht hier keinen Unterschied.



elroy said:


> Dass einige Verben beim Übergang vom Aktiv bzw. Vorgangspassiv ins Zustandspassiv stur auf ihrem Akkusativ bestehen, ist uns Nicht-Muttersprachlern nicht intuitiv nachvollziehbar


Das kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Dass ich von dem Resultat der Aktion und nicht von der Aktion selbst rede, ändert doch nichts an der Semantik des Objekts. Das Objekt bezieht sich nach wie vor auf die Aktion, die den Zustand herbeigeführt hat, d.h. in diesem Fall Destinativ und der wird mit dem Akkusativ ausgedrückt.

Englisch benimmt sich in der Beziehung übrigens auch nicht anders. Nehmen wird diesen Beispielsatz:
_In about an hour I was stuffed *into* the bus and we were driven to Santo Tomas University_.​Auch hier ist the bus nach wie vor Destinativ (ausgedrückt durch _into_ statt bloß _in_) und verliert den semantischen Kasus durch den Übergang in den Passiv nicht.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Andere Objekte bleiben unbeeinflusst.


Ist Folgendes falsch? _Ich habe mich in die Liste eingeschrieben / Ich bin jetzt in der Liste eingeschrieben._


----------



## berndf

_1a) Ich habe mich in die Liste eingeschrieben ~ 1b) Ich bin jetzt in die Liste eingeschrieben.
2a) Ich habe mich in der Liste eingeschrieben ~ 2b) Ich bin jetzt in der Liste eingeschrieben._
Alle diese Varianten kommen vor. Ich persönlich würde aber nur 1a und 1b benutzen. Aber ich verstehe, worauf du hinaus willst: 2b ist deutlich weniger "komisch" als 2a. Trotzdem ist 2b nur möglich, weil 2a auch möglich ist.


----------



## bearded

Oh, ich hätte 1b) und 2a) als nicht ganz korrekt eingestuft.


----------



## berndf

_In etwas schreiben_ ist ein wenig ein Grenzfall, weil _etwas_ sowohl als Ziel als auch als Umgebung der Aktion interpretiert werden kann. In diesem Fall wäre Umgebungsinterpretation sinnvoll, wenn es auf die Position innerhalb der Liste ankäme (_Ich habe mich in der Liste ganz oben eingeschrieben_).


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ich persönlich würde aber nur 1a und 1b benutzen.


+ 1

Für mich klingen 2a, 2b falsch.  

Siehe hier


----------



## bearded

Nochmals vielen Dank für alle Eure Antworten.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _In etwas schreiben_ ist ein wenig ein Grenzfall


Dann nehmen wir ein anderes Verb: 'speichern'. In einem anderen Thread ist zu lesen:


Hutschi said:


> Wenn ich Daten auf _den_ Computer speichere, sind sie im Resultat auf _dem_ Computer gespeichert.


Wenn das stimmt - was ich nicht bezweifle - ,dann sind Vorgang und Resultat durch den Kasus klar unterscheidbar.


----------



## berndf

Nun, _etwas auf einem/einen Computer speichern_ ist so was wie schreiben nur mit anderen technischen Mitteln und es ist aus demselben Grund ein Grenzfall.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Wenn das stimmt - was ich nicht bezweifle


Na, ich bezweifle die Richtigkeit von "in / auf de*n* Computer speichern".
In den DWDS-Korpusbelegen


> *2* Belege für "in de*n* Computer*n* speichern" (Edit)
> Berliner Zeitung, 14.11.2002
> Fingerabdrücke von Straftätern bleiben nicht lebenslang in den Computer*n* gespeichert.


Besonders "in de*n* Computern gespeichert bleiben" halte ich ganz einfach für falsch. (cf #27)


> 82 Belege für  "*im* Computer speichern"
> Zeit Magazin, 30.09.2010, Nr. 40
> Die Bilder und Texte auf der neuartigen Tafel werden im Computer gespeichert, man kann sie ausdrucken.
> Der Tagesspiegel, 04.04.2005
> „Dabei werden die Punkte noch im Computer gespeichert, [....] erklärt Stephan Elsner vom Kraftfahrt-Bundesamt.
> Berliner Zeitung, 19.07.2003
> "Zu dieser Zeit hatten wir unsere Kartenbilder noch nicht im Computer gespeichert",



Für "auf de*n* Computer speichern" - *0 Belege*
Nur Belege für "auf de*m* Computer speichern"


----------



## Gernot Back

Hutschi said:


> Wenn ich Daten auf den Computer speichere, sind sie im Resultat auf dem Computer gespeichert.





bearded said:


> Wenn das stimmt - was ich nicht bezweifle - ,dann sind Vorgang und Resultat durch den Kasus klar unterscheidbar.


Das hieße aber doch auch, dass sich Vorgangspassiv und _speichern_ in Verbindung mit Wechselpräposition + Dativ sowie Zustandspassiv und _speichern_ in Verbindung mit Wechselpräposition + Akkusativ gegenseitig ausschließen müssten. Das ist aber offensichtlich nicht so ganz der Fall:

"wurden auf der Festplatte gespeichert" - Google Search

wenn die Daten noch nicht auf die Festplatte gespeichert sind

Durcheinander geht das bei _speichern_ aber sowieso nur im übertragenen Sinne des Speicherns von Daten auf elektronische(n) Datenträger(n). Spricht man hingegen von Produkten aus der Landwirtschaft oder sonstigen Vorräten, so tritt _speichern_ nur mit Ortsangabe und nicht mit Richtungsangabe auf.

+ "im Silo speichern" - Google Search
* "in den Silo speichern" - Google Search
* "ist in den Silo gespeichert" - Google Search
* "sind in den Silo gespeichert" - Google Search

mit @JClaudeK überschnitten


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> ich bezweifle die Richtigkeit von "in de*n* Computer speichern"


Also für Dich ist nur Dativ richtig.


JClaudeK said:


> Besonders "in den Computern gespeichert bleiben" halte ich ganz einfach für falsch.


'In den Computern' ist doch Dativ..


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> 'In den Computern' ist doch Dativ..


Nein, es ist Akkusativ.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Nein, es ist Akkusativ.


Es ist Dativ, bearded hat recht. Den Plural hatte ich (beim Kopieren)  übersehen.

Also noch zwei Belege weniger für "speichern + Akk." 




bearded said:


> Also für Dich ist nur Dativ richtig.


Genau.


----------



## Hutschi

Gernot Back said:


> Durcheinander geht das bei _speichern_ aber sowieso nur im übertragenen Sinne des Speicherns von Daten auf elektronische(n) Datenträger(n). Spricht man hingegen von Produkten aus der Landwirtschaft oder sonstigen Vorräten, so tritt _speichern_ nur mit Ortsangabe und nicht mit Richtungsangabe auf.


Ja.


"Etwas ins Gedächtnis speichern" ist eine umständliche Form um zu sagen: "etwas lernen".


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Es ist Dativ, bearded hat recht. Den Plural hatte ich (beim Kopieren)  übersehen.
> 
> Also noch zwei Belege weniger für "speichern + Akk."
> 
> Genau.


Ja, ich hatte das Plural-n auch übersehen.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "Etwas ins Gedächtnis speichern"


Interessant.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> "Etwas in*s* Gedächtnis speichern"


würde _ich_ nicht sagen.

Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen "gekleidet/ eingeschrieben/ gespeichert sein/ usw.", was den Aspekt  _Vorgangspassiv vs Zustandspassiv_ angeht.


----------



## Hutschi

*edit: *_(bereits geklärter Teil wieder gelöscht.)_

Ins Gedächtnis speichern


JClaudeK said:


> würde _ich_ nicht sagen.



Ich würde es nur in sehr speziellem Kontext sagen.
Zum Beispiel, um zu beschreiben, was passiert, wenn ich Text lerne. (Außer speichern passiert noch mehr, aber es ist das Wesentliche.)

Im übertragenen Sinn: etwas ins Gedächtnis des Elektronengehirns speichern - damit hätte ich kein Problem, außer, dass "Elektronengehirn" bereits wieder veraltet ist.

PS: "Gedächtnis" ist eine Metapher für "internen Speicher im Kopf".


----------



## bearded

JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zwischen "gekleidet/ eingeschrieben/ gespeichert sein/ usw.", was den Aspekt _Vorgangspassiv vs Zustandspassiv_ angeht.


Ein bemerkenswerter Unterschied ist aber, dass man 'gespeichert sein' offensichtlich vorwiegend mit Dativ, und 'gekleidet sein' vorwiegend/ausschließlich mit Akkusativ konstruiert, wenn ich die obigen Beiträge richtig verstanden habe… Aber es stimmt, dass zwischen Vorgangs- und Zustandspassiv anscheinend je kein Unterschied besteht.


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Bemerkenswerter Unterschied ist aber, dass man 'gespeichert sein' offensichtlich vorwiegend mit Dativ, und 'gekleidet sein' vorwiegend/ausschließlich mit Akkusativ konstruiert



Man muss mMn. einfach auswendig lernen (wenn man es als Muttersprachler nicht instinktiv weiß), welchen Fall das jeweilige Verb* erfordet.
Es gelingt nicht immer, es "vernunftsmäßig" zu erklären, warum bei manchen Verben* der Unterschied zwischen "statischer Zustand  vs. dynamisches Geschehen" nicht funktioniert.
*zum Glück gibt es nur eine begrenzte Zahl solcher Verben


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> es ist aus demselben Grund ein Grenzfall.


Eigentlich ist "speichern" kein Grenzfall, sondern muss eindeutig mit Dativ stehen:


> speichern - Duden
> [in eine*m* Speicher zur späteren Verwendung] *aufbewahren*, lagern


Diese Duden-Definition ist eindeutig!


speichern => to store (keep safe)


----------



## Demiurg

JClaudeK said:


> Eigentlich ist "speichern" kein Grenzfall, sondern muss eindeutig mit Dativ stehen:
> ...
> speichern => to store (keep safe)


Auch bei "to store" hast du die Doppelbedeutung (in den Speicher bringen / im Speicher aufbewahren):


> to store sth. [in a store house, store room]
> etw. magazinieren [im Magazin unterbringen, aufbewahren] comm.
> to store sth. [bicycles, motorcycles etc.]
> etw. einstellen [Fahrräder, Motorräder etc.]


----------



## JClaudeK

Demiurg said:


> Auch bei "to store" hast du die Doppelbedeutung
> 
> 
> JClaudeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> speichern => to store (keep safe)
Click to expand...

Darum habe ich präzisiert "keep safe".

Auf Deutsch gibt es m.E. keine Doppelbedeutung.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Eigentlich ist "speichern" kein Grenzfall, sondern muss eindeutig mit Dativ stehen:
> 
> Diese Duden-Definition ist eindeutig!
> 
> 
> speichern => to store (keep safe)


Das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. Wenn_ in etwas_ _aufbewahren_ Dativ verlangt, sagt das noch nichts über das Verb _speichern_.



JClaudeK said:


> Auf Deutsch gibt es m.E. keine Doppelbedeutung.


Doch natürlich. _Speichern _heißt 1) _etwas aufbewahren_ (=_i*m* Speicher aufbewahren_) oder 2) einlagern (=_in *den* Speicher tun_).


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Speichern _heißt 1) _etwas aufbewahren_ (=_i*m* Speicher aufbewahren_) oder 2) einlagern (=_in *den* Speicher tun_).


Hast Du irgendeinen Beleg für 2) ?

Wenn dem so wäre, würde ich nicht verstehen, warum Du "speichern" als _Grenzfall _ bezeichnest. Dann wäre _speichern _ein ganz normales Verb mit "wechselpräpositionaler" Ergänzung.


----------



## berndf

_An einen sonnigen Tag sollen diese Zellen genügend Solarstrom für 30 Kilometer Fahrtstrecke_ _in die Batterie speichern_ ...
Münchner Merkur 11 Sep 2017


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich hatte an einen seriösen Grammatik-Beleg wie den Dudeneintrag gedacht .......

Dass man hier und da Textbelege für den Akkusativ finden kann, habe ich nie bezweifelt.

Würdest _Du_ sagen (z.B.): "Ich habe den Text/ das Foto in*s* Telefon gespeichert?"


----------



## berndf

Es ging um einen Beleg für die Bedeutung 2), für die der Akkusativ eigentlich keiner Begründung bedarf, sondern ganz selbstverständlich ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

C'est trop facile !

(Beachte bitte meine Frage.)


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "Ich habe den Text/ das Foto in*s* Telefon gespeichert?"


Ja, natürlich, bei geeignetem Kontext.  Vielleicht noch ein etwas klareres Beispiel: _Einen Moment, ich speichere seine Nummer gerade in mein Telefon. _Mit Akkusativ bezeichnet es den Vorgang des (Ein-)Speicherns (Bedeutung 2) und mit Dativ den Zustand des Gespeichert-Seins (Bedeutung 1). _Gespeichert sein in/auf+_Akkusativ ist dann der Zustandspassiv der Bedeutung 2, d.h. der Zustand, der als Konsequenz der Aktion des (Ein-)Speicherns entstanden ist. Der Unterschied ist vor allem einer des Fokus, ob es rein um den Zustand des Gespeichert-Seins geht oder ob der Vorgang des (Ein-)Speicherns, der den Zustand hervorgerufen hat, für den Kontext relevant ist.


----------



## JClaudeK

2. "in den Speicher tun" = *laden*

In Wirklichkeit handelt es sich bei "speichern + Akk." um eine 'bequeme' Ellipse:

..... diese Zellen sollen Solarstoff in die Batterie (*laden *und dort = in *der *Batterie) speichern.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> 2. "in den Speicher tun" = *laden*


Oder eben "speichern" als Aktionsverb. Gibt es halt. Du musst es ja nicht so verwenden, an der Tatsache ändert das aber nichts. Hier noch einige zufällig ausgewählte Beispiele aus dem IT-Bereich:
_...kannst Du mit dem Standardbefehl SAVE to disk auf die Festplatte speichern.
Wenn Sie die Fotos nur direkt aus der Kamera auf die Festplatte speichern, ...
Per Mausklick kann ich mir die gerade gehörte Musik nachträglich noch auf die Festplatte speichern..._
Diese Verwendung von _speichern _als Aktionsverb dort sehr gängig (aber nicht nur da).


----------



## Hutschi

--.


JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> Würdest _Du_ sagen (z.B.): "Ich habe den Text/ das Foto in*s* Telefon gespeichert?"


Ja.
Beispiel:
Ich habe gestern den Text ins Telefon gespeichert, heute habe ich ihn gelöscht. Er ist im Telefon nicht mehr gespeichert.

Ich habe im Duden "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch" 6. Auflage nachgeschaut. Das Wort ist nicht erwähnt, geht also völlig regelmäßig.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe im Duden "Richtiges und gutes Deutsch" 6. Auflage nachgeschaut.


Ich auch, in der 7. Auflage: 

Dort steht:



"speichern" = lagern, ansammeln - diese Verben werden noralerweise mit "Lokativ" verwendet.

Ich nehme  jedoch zur Kenntnis, dass  das Verb _speichern_ im Vokabular der "neuen Techniken" auch mit "Direktiv" verwendet wird, was für mich seltsam klingt (die "Datenverarbeitungszeiten" habe ich nur in Frankreich erlebt, deshalb kenne ich die deutschen Ausdrücke in diesem Bereich nur schlecht).



Gernot Back said:


> Durcheinander geht das bei _speichern_ aber sowieso nur im übertragenen Sinne des Speicherns von Daten auf elektronische(n) Datenträger(n). Spricht man hingegen von Produkten aus der Landwirtschaft oder sonstigen Vorräten, so tritt _speichern_ nur mit Ortsangabe und nicht mit Richtungsangabe auf.


----------

